# 6.7 F250 Advice



## Highseas (Apr 4, 2007)

Trying to decide if it is worth putting DPF Removal, H&S Mini Maxx, S&B Air Intake & EGR Delete on truck. If you have done this, what are your thoughts?

37,000 miles on it.

Vote
Yes or No


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

No, warranty voided. I'm completely stock and truck Is a beast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I have 38k miles on mine and leaving it as is until warranty is up. Then DPF/EGR delete and Mini-Maxx. Will likely purchase the mini-maxx early and sit on it. 

It's a pretty darned strong setup in stock form..


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

Leave it stock until the warranty is out. Ford can tell if there was a programmer on the truck even if you return it to stock.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Delete it, keep the components and if anything goes wrong, put them back on and haul it in for warranty. It's worth the hassle. Mine is a friggin beast now with the delets and tuner.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Delete it, keep the components and if anything goes wrong, put them back on and haul it in for warranty. It's worth the hassle. Mine is a friggin beast now with the delets and tuner.


i can respect this thought process if your talking about normal wear items that might go out whether the truck was modded or not. but if you throw a rod through the side of the block, or pop a head gasket, dont expect FORD to pay for it. take some personal responsibility.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah Yeah said:


> i can respect this thought process if your talking about normal wear items that might go out whether the truck was modded or not. but if you throw a rod through the side of the block, or pop a head gasket, dont expect FORD to pay for it. take some personal responsibility.


 Normal wear and tear is not covered by warranty. I was told by the dealer if you have any problems with the powertrain, re-installed the DPF and remove the tune and haul her in. So yes I do expect ford to pay for it and I'll pay for the minor wear and tear which will not be covered by Ford.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So you modify it beyond the manufacturers specifications, break it, undo the modifications and then expect them to fix it from your lack of personal ownership to a problem you inflicted. 

Unreal...


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Normal wear and tear is not covered by warranty. I was told by the dealer if you have any problems with the powertrain, re-installed the DPF and remove the tune and haul her in. So yes I do expect ford to pay for it and I'll pay for the minor wear and tear which will not be covered by Ford.


Why would Ford pay for your design flaw. If they did not put it on their then I don't see them fixing it.

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Normal wear and tear is not covered by warranty. I was told by the dealer if you have any problems with the powertrain, re-installed the DPF and remove the tune and haul her in. So yes I do expect ford to pay for it and I'll pay for the minor wear and tear which will not be covered by Ford.


Jeep does the same thing. Usually on on mods. They will not cover any part directly effected by the mods but still cover everything else as long as you have not been beating the **** out of the jeep. I figure Ford knows what people are doing, they make it simple, they send there specs to tuners, they work with tuners, not a big deal. Ford dealers sell used tuned trucks all the time and put a used car warranty with them. Unless it is a 6.0 :spineyes: I could see a problem if you hot tuned, then tore up the tranny/blew motor/tore out gearing, etc... I would not expect ford to cover it. But the suspension is not effected by the tunes, so it should still be covered and other non effected parts. If you are tuning a engine, blow it and expect ford/manufacture to cover the cost of a rebuild/new engine because you blew it. Then no, and you are going to be in for a surprise. Putting stock parts back on will not matter, black box will tell them everything.

disclaimer::: I drive a 6.0, like them and know how to keep them going like the energizer bunny. Just a joke because they can be cranky.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> So you modify it beyond the manufacturers specifications, break it, undo the modifications and then expect them to fix it from your lack of personal ownership to a problem you inflicted.
> 
> Unreal...


 Unreal??? Blah, blah, blah, Just forwarding information from the dealer. Obviously Ford is confident enough to stand behind their product even after modded.

Anyways to the OP do it. The trucks are beasts and can handle the mods. the DPF system is the big issue with these trucks. They run like scalded apes without 'em. You won't regret it.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

My nephew works for All Out Off Road and he told me the other day that the EPA will not longer let them do the DPF Delete. Chalk another one up to the Government.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

yes you are correct about the gov not letting you remove the dpf, they don't sell the kits any more.

But my son just removed his off of a 2008 F250 6.4 and new exhaust pipe and programer he prob going to sell.

He's buying a Toyta Tundra... PM me for qoustions, Thanks


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Unreal??? Blah, blah, blah, Just forwarding information from the dealer. Obviously Ford is confident enough to stand behind their product even after modded.
> 
> Anyways to the OP do it. The trucks are beasts and can handle the mods. the DPF system is the big issue with these trucks. They run like scalded apes without 'em. You won't regret it.


I disagree... The turbo's on these 6.7's are not very friendly to tuners' and do no hold up. It's well documented on many powerstroke forums!

And no Ford will not stand behind the warrenty if the engine is modded in any way.

I hope you never experience a HPFP failure! Just so you know that's a ~$12k repair on your nickel.

OP,
I would prefer my warrenty than a tuner/deletes on one of these trucks. A repair bill can be very $$$$$.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

FishOnOne said:


> I disagree... The turbo's on these 6.7's are not very friendly to tuners' and do no hold up. It's well documented on many powerstroke forums!
> 
> And no Ford will not stand behind the warrenty if the engine is modded in any way.
> 
> ...


Dang, how much does the whole engine cost $40,000?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I just want to know what you guys plan to do when your warranty is up and you have a multi thousand dollar problem occur. Are they insuring you buy another one of their vehicles before the warranty runs out? Their job security? I'll keep running/buying older diesels that don't have this stuff on them and keep repairing them as they break. Ya I don't have Bluetooth, screens, and backup cameras but at least I don't have to replace $12,000.00 parts. Yikes! $12,000 will buy you a used 5.9 cummins or 7.3 stroker that you can afford to have fixed if it ever gives you a problem... Just my opinion about these new diesels and why I continue to not purchase one or support them.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Ford has the best qauity truck out there today along with cummin's. My friend just did the same stuff to his truck that you want to do to yours. He just bought the truck new 6months ago I believe and loves it! Go ahead and do it.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> Dang, how much does the whole engine cost $40,000?


I believe a 6.7 psd long block costs ~ $15k from Ford.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Alot of people are concerned about having a HPFP failure in these trucks. When they do fail it's sends metal particles to all 8 injectors, fuel tank and fuel lines. The entire fuel system has to be removed to be cleaned and a new HPFP and all 8 injectors has to be replaced.

Think about what people will do if they have to perform this repair after the truck has 100k + miles on it and the vehicle has depreciated.

This is why I recommend do not do anything to void your warrenty and instead of spending the $$$$ on the tuner/deletes go by your Ford dealer and purchase the extended warrenty instead.

Ford isn't playing games with covering warrenty with mods folks and even with no mods they can be difficult to cover some warrenty repairs.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Get a warranty from another company after the Ford warranty is out. That's what I did on my 6.0 I have a 38,000 mile warranty.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> Dang, how much does the whole engine cost $40,000?


bwahahaha...


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

philliwt said:


> Get a warranty from another company after the Ford warranty is out. That's what I did on my 6.0 I have a 38,000 mile warranty.


I hate to say but some aftermarket extended warranties are not as good as the manufacturers extended warrenty.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a 2011 6.7 diesel ford 250. 49,000 miles.
Mine has been in the shop 3 times for the check engine light coming on.
Twice it has shut down and left me standed on the side of the road.
I'm at witts end and am ready to get rid of this truck.
I've owned all the diesels since the 7.3 and never had a shutdown or breakdown till now.
I'm really condsidering going to a gas 1/2 ton truck.
I dont pull my camper much any more but love the F-250's looks.
But the truck I have now has to go.......So get another one or go gas ?
Woe is me.......


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Redfishr said:


> I have a 2011 6.7 diesel ford 250. 49,000 miles.
> Mine has been in the shop 3 times for the check engine light coming on.
> Twice it has shut down and left me standed on the side of the road.
> I'm at witts end and am ready to get rid of this truck.
> ...


Have you tried taking your truck to another dealer? The early '11 model's did have some senser problems and updated software calibrations typically fixed the problem and/or replacing sensors with new ones.

These problems are not trivial... I would get it fixed and keep your truck.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr, what were the causes each time?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Redfishr, what were the causes each time?


Each time it was a sensor but a different one.
First was O2 sensor. 
Second , was a sensor but I dont remember which one.
Third was the Exaust temperture sensor. 
I'm looking at the 2013's now.
Got my current one back and the mpg went up.


----------

